# Great Saturday



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Recieved a text from my buddies dad to prepare for the weekend, it's calling some good weather. After long debate between fishing or participating in a local Duathlon, I made the only logical decision and "high tailed" it home to prep for a rig trip. With the Hilton's glamour shot and NOAA's palm reeding of the weather I couldn't resist. 
After little-to-no sleep the crew left Sportsman's around 4:00AM to be greeted by the Lake of Mexico. Made it to the Petronas right after daybreak and managed to grab a few hard-tails and some Almaco Jacks on light tackle. Water was cobalt and held scattered weed beds with occasional lines throughout our route to the Marlin. We made a few stops at the larger weed beds with no luck. On the three beds we stopped/fished on we saw no bait- there was little life, only one juvenile flier noted. Made it to the Marlin mid morning and saw two boats- one trolling, the other chunking. On occasion a YFT in the 80+ class would bust. As soon as we knocked the engines out of gear and noticed surfacing fish I grabbed the first rod in sight with a popper and gave a throw. One pop and BAM! Fish on...Only faced about a fifteen minute fight on spinning tackle and 40lb leader- MEAT IN THE BOX. Continued to fish for the rest of the morning with only two bites. Ran live baits, trolled, ect. The fish proved hard-to-get as they continued to surface all morning. Had a total of about 15 boats come in and leave through our stay with no hook-ups noticed. One marlin gave a show during the late morning but went un-caught. Packed up and headed to a bottom spot where we caught some nice Bee-liner. Gave these guys a round until we got enough to "stink up the grease." All in all, it was a great day on the water with great people. Hope everyone has a good fishing season. Stay safe. 
For future reference, what do you guys reccomend gear wise (Reel, line, leader, hook size) for large grouper? Proved to lose way to many battles and tackle with these beasts.


----------



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

NIce YFT!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice report wingman


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet Tuna!


----------

